# Online BMC Dealers



## BackRoadsBiker

Does anyone know of any online BMC dealers other than competitive cyclist? 
Thanks


----------



## cydswipe

*Here you go.*

http://parts.piermontbike.com/page.cfm?PageID=37&action=list&Category=663&Brand=41&type=T

Also, World Cycling Productions used to deal them online.


----------



## BackRoadsBiker

*Thanks*

Thank you. Have you had any experience with them?


----------



## ThaFurnace

BackRoadsBiker said:


> Thank you. Have you had any experience with them?


I believe competitive cyclist sells BMC.


----------



## Dr_John

> Thank you. Have you had any experience with them?


I have. I used to use them a lot for smaller stuff. Not a bike. Only minor problem I had was I placed an order for a $600 wheel set. Waited patiently for a few weeks since they were to be shipped ground. Gave 'em a call, they were in stock but never sent. They then sent them Second Day Air, which I thought was a nice gesture.


----------



## tyro

speedgoat


----------



## Bob Ross

BackRoadsBiker said:


> Thank you. Have you had any experience with them?


I've never done mail-order/e-commerce business with Piermont Bicycle Exchange, but I've shopped there in person numerous times, and I can say unhesitantly that they are easily one of the absolute best bike shops I've ever had the pleasure of being in. Very smart, very helpful, very attentive staff. Good selection of product. Highly recommended


----------



## asparks65

BackRoadsBiker said:


> Does anyone know of any online BMC dealers other than competitive cyclist?
> Thanks


Try Hampton Trails Bike Shop in Tennessee........???


----------



## malanb

wrenchscience.com
glorycycles.com


----------



## malanb

there is a limited slc legend color. matte black and gloss. nice


----------



## dna930

wrenchscience.com. I just picked up an SL01 frame from them. I think they currently have a 10% off sale until the end of August.


----------

